# Create BaseJail with apache software INstalled



## Yassin (Jul 26, 2018)

I am creating a training environment with ez-jails and I need to have basejail with Apache installed by default and not to consume time while creating jails to install Apache "Flavours" especially I will work with an offline environment , any idea !!


----------



## nihr43 (Jul 26, 2018)

FIrst read the manpage on flavours if you havent.

Though, that may not be the right tool.  I'd recommend using ezjail's archive and restore function to create your own 'base'.


----------



## Yassin (Jul 26, 2018)

nihr43 said:


> FIrst read the manpage on flavours if you havent.
> 
> Though, that may not be the right tool.  I'd recommend using ezjail's archive and restore function to create your own 'base'.


I already read that tutorials but they do not have an answer for my question. by the way thanks alot


----------

